# Trim-tex Decrative bead



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the first time we have used this stuff and It came out really nice!!!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

nice work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sweet !


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice & clean.Thats gonna paint up nicely.
I like seeing clean floors also.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks everybody!! :thumbup:


We tried to get the homeowner to go smooth with the bands and paint them white to match the crown and window trim.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

looks great...good job


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

looks sharp
just wondering how you did the miters ,in case I install them one day:yes:.I like the look of it .Did you use a chop saw,tin snips,miter box,etc....
And is it 2 layers of drywall or one,or whats the depth of the bead.
I'm a curious bugger when it comes to the fancy stuff


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: looks good !! I use alot of there stuff


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> looks sharp
> just wondering how you did the miters ,in case I install them one day:yes:.I like the look of it .Did you use a chop saw,tin snips,miter box,etc....
> And is it 2 layers of drywall or one,or whats the depth of the bead.
> I'm a curious bugger when it comes to the fancy stuff


I used my miter saw. Its two layers of 5/8's below the main ceiling for a total of a 1 and 1/4" step. Trim tex makes it for double 1/2", single 1/2", and single 5/8". They have all kinds of cool trims (crowns, chair rail, bullnose bead that goes inward instead of outside curve and manny more!!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, that stuff looks pretty darn good:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice design ! Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

here are a few pic of a basement i have been doing..almost done ...i think i am gonna multispec knockdown the buildout around the door...:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> here are a few pic of a basement i have been doing..almost done ...i think i am gonna multispec knockdown the buildout around the door...:thumbup:


I like the rounded corners, very art-deco:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It's star trekky like :yes::jester:
Another guy that uses a knife with a hawk


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice work! I know this thread is a couple months old, just seen it lol, and btw I use knife and hawk system although I am wanting to try trowels


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice stuff,Love to see things out of the ordinary!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

drywallnflorida said:


> I used my miter saw. Its two layers of 5/8's below the main ceiling for a total of a 1 and 1/4" step. Trim tex makes it for double 1/2", single 1/2", and single 5/8". They have all kinds of cool trims (crowns, chair rail, bullnose bead that goes inward instead of outside curve and manny more!!!!!


I got their sample kit recently, there's definitely some cool stuff in there. I didn't know they had shower bead either:thumbsup:


----------

